# ME VS SALLUDON



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

Let's go
6'6 vs 6'1


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Let's go
> 6'6 vs 6'1


Aren't you the nigga with the Airbrush frauded pics? ​


----------



## Preston (Sep 28, 2021)

Facially salludon mogs u to oblivion even with the bad pics in OP


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

RoundHouse said:


> Aren't you the nigga with the Airbrush frauded pics? ​


Nah. It was just to make my pics sharper. Believe whatever you want bro


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 28, 2021)

Using Salludon's worst pics and your airbrushed/photoshopped pics.

Irl, I guarantee you are 5.5 PSL max even with height halo...


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

Preston said:


> Facially salludon mogs u to oblivion. His pheno is much better aswell. Looks less ethnic than u.


Are you blind? Anyone with half a brain knows I MOG him even without the height differential


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Using Salludon's worst pics and your airbrushed/photoshopped pics.
> 
> Irl, I guarantee you are 5.5 PSL max even with height halo...


Bro I used whatever popped up. Just be honest bro. It's okay if I MOG this guy.


----------



## Preston (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Are you blind? Anyone with half a brain knows I MOG him even without the height differential


U used his worst pics. Use these. He mogs u very hard.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 28, 2021)

cherrypicked af nigga 
I'll make a proper one


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

Preston said:


> U used his worst pics. Use these. He mogs u very hard.
> 
> View attachment 1340140
> View attachment 1340142


Aight that's better but I literally got off my bed and took these selfies


----------



## Deleted member 15306 (Sep 28, 2021)

Salludon mogs you to Andromeda TBH. 

The fact you're using his worst pictures betrays you already knew this on some level JFL.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> cherrypicked af nigga
> I'll make a proper one


Bro if you are good looking then you should look good in every pic from every angle. It ain't my fault....I just used whatever popped up my guy


----------



## Preston (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Aight that's better but I literally got off my bed and took these selfies


U ain't mogging salludon in this life bro. He's a legit psl 7.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

PigeonMolester said:


> Salludon mogs you to Andromeda TBH.
> 
> The fact you're using his worst pictures betrays you already knew this on some level JFL.


Okay how does he mog me when I'm 5 inches taller. I didn't go through any mewing transformation, I didn't do anything special to my face. This guy had surgeries, fillers, photoshop. You name it


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

Preston said:


> U ain't mogging salludon in this life bro. He's a legit psl 7.
> 
> View attachment 1340144
> View attachment 1340149


Your forgetting he looksmaxxed. Surgeries, mewing blah blah blah. I got off my bed and took this shit


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Bro if you are good looking then you should look good in every pic from every angle. It ain't my fault....I just used whatever popped up my guy











we_chillingfosho vs Salludon


6'5 we_chillingfosho vs 6'1 Salludon




looksmax.org


----------



## Preston (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Your forgetting he looksmaxxed. Surgeries, mewing blah blah blah. I got off my bed and took this shit


Post a video rn then.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

Preston said:


> Post a video rn then.


So you are admitting I'm right then? How is it fair when this guy did everything to ascend and I just took a few selfies for fun


----------



## Preston (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> So you are admitting I'm right then? How is it fair when this guy did everything to ascend and I just took a few selfies for fun


Take a video nigga. U said ur selfies were straight out of bed. Just take a video and upload it.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

Preston said:


> Take a video nigga. U said ur selfies were straight out of bed. Just take a video and upload it.


Like I said. Lemme get some surgeries and the whole 9 yards then it's a equal playing field


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 28, 2021)

What country are u from?


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> What country are u from?


Guess


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Guess


Israel, Morroco, Germany, Turkey


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Israel, Morroco, Germany, Turkey


Egypt


----------



## .👽. (Sep 28, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Using Salludon's worst pics and your airbrushed/photoshopped pics.
> 
> Irl, I guarantee you are 5.5 PSL max even with height halo...


5,5psl seems legit.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 28, 2021)

you look more tryhard


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> you look more tryhard


 look at salludons eyes and lips. That's the most try hard thing I have ever seen bruv


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> look at salludons eyes and lips. That's the most try hard thing I have ever seen bruv


Who cares about salludon he is in a cucked marriage
and yeah he is tryhard aswell


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 28, 2021)

nigga get tretinoin also long midface


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Who cares about salludon he is in a cucked marriage
> and yeah he is tryhard aswell


I salute you for being honest. People just can't believe a random can mog their beloved salludon


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> nigga get tretinoin also long midface


Lens distortion my guy.


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> nigga get tretinoin also long midface


I'm planning on getting retin a but that's a stretch tbh


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

Preston said:


> Facially salludon mogs u to oblivion even with the bad pics in OP


I totally forgot to read this. I can't believe you just said this lol


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 28, 2021)

Facialy purely from pics of your and salludon's best he definitely mogs you no contest. 

Irl it may be different tho, cause you are 5 inches taller and having such a face with a height like that is a big halo


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Facialy purely from pics of your and salludon's best he definitely mogs you no contest.
> 
> Irl it may be different tho, cause you are 5 inches taller and having such a face with a height like that is a big halo


So basically it's
Surgeries, fillers, contacts, mewing and photoshop vs me, my average camera, my average selfie and 6'6.


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Sep 28, 2021)

Salludon at his worst mogs you at your "best"


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

IncelsBraincels said:


> Salludon at his worst mogs you at your "best"


The question is how?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> The question is how?


No,the question is who











As in who TF asked nigga?


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> No,the question is who
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just rate man....just rate


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

masaka said:


> @Salludon mogs easily man


That's like saying yep the earth is flat. No proof, no evidence, nothing. For you it's a muscle memory to say salludon mogs. You prolly seen his face a million times already. Like it's rehearsed or some shit "yep salludon mogs"


----------



## datboijj (Sep 28, 2021)

this is like the 3rd time you did this
why do you not like salludon?


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

datboijj said:


> this is like the 3rd time you did this
> why do you not like salludon?


I don't even know the guy damn . I don't hate anybody man. I'm one of the nicest guys you can meet no lie...., I guess it's a mix of ego, boredom, just for the heck of it.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Sep 28, 2021)

his worst pics are still better than ur airbrished garbage


----------



## PikachuCandy (Sep 28, 2021)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Let's go
> 6'6 vs 6'1


Mogs because doesn't look autistic like him


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 28, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Mogs because doesn't look autistic like him


¿


----------



## we_chillingfosho (Sep 29, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> his worst pics are still better than ur airbrished garbage


Dont think so buddy


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Apr 11, 2022)

we_chillingfosho said:


> Let's go
> 6'6 vs 6'1




salludon mogs you. also you have a crooked nose that needs fixing


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Apr 11, 2022)

The fact this retard has to mention his height in every post shows even he isn’t that confident in his face


----------



## Boxingfan (Apr 11, 2022)

I mog


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 11, 2022)

Preston said:


> U used his worst pics. Use these. He mogs u very hard.
> 
> View attachment 1340140
> View attachment 1340142


Second pic literally looks like something out of a professional shoot. Sallu is literally a chad.


----------

